# I got a match - Val Chatelle????



## beach_bumz (Feb 11, 2011)

I had a thread on here a couple of months ago requesting info on Co resorts. I placed an ongoing request and received a match this morning for New Year's week at Val Chatelle. 

I put a request in for Jan - Mar 2012 and then I placed another search for Christmas or New Year's 2012 (in both Park City and Colorado) not really expecting to get anything. I started receiving matches immediately, mainly from Winter Park resorts, and I eventually got a January week that I wanted at Streamside at Vail.  The New Year's match was very unexpected.

What are the closest ski resorts to Val Chatelle? I'm really not familiar with Co at all. And I"ve never heard of Frisco? Is there anything going on there at night? Restaurants and bars?

So we got Park City this Christmas 2011 and Colorado next New Year's 2012...I'm a very happy exchanger right now. 

I haven't confirmed the Val Chatelle week yet, I'm going to think about it for a few hours, and it's sooo early it's possible something else will pop up, but if Val Chatelle is great, then I'm wondering why should I take that chance. 

What do you all think of Val Chatelle and it's proximity to Breckenridge, where I imagine we'll be doing most of our skiing?


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 11, 2011)

Val Chatel is rated 6.9 by Tuggers which is borderline.

TUG Reviews - http://tug2.com/RnR/TabResortReviews.aspx?Tab=R&ResortGUID=9d1c2c62-496f-4771-a776-46eccb9d12cf


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 11, 2011)

Owning six weeks at Val Chatelle, I qualify as an expert, I think, and most especially because I am a board member.  

Frisco is an exit off of the highway and is a fairly large town with lots of nightlife, especially during prime ski season.  It's a short drive to many ski areas.  Do a Google Map search on 109 Alpine Dr, Frisco.  It's walking distance to town in summer, but not so in winter.  I wouldn't try to walk anywhere from VC.  It's in a residential area with lots of beautiful and ordinary homes.  

These units are townhouse style, three stories on the interior with a loft bedroom accessed via a circular, wrought-iron staircase.  The loft area is very large and has twin beds with a huge closet.  I was told by a TUG member that the loft was difficult to access, but we never have a problem with it.  It's a circular staircase much like our neighbor's going to his deck from the ground, so it's a commonly sized and not narrow, as those things tend to be standard.  

The resort is older, kept up on the interior, has no swimming pool, no exercise room, nothing that qualifies it as a Gold Crown resort with RCI or TUG.  It is Silver Crown with RCI. 

The master bedroom has a king bed and the second bedroom a queen.  The loft has twin beds, but don't count that third bedroom as a 3rd, if you are afraid of climbing the staircase (our two 80-year-old + board members climbs it just fine).   

The units have new carpet and newer living room/ dining room furniture; a beautiful and very large gas fireplace; a private hot tub on the deck for just your unit; two nice ordinary bathrooms upstairs (no whirlpool tubs), and a half bath on the main level.  There is a single-car garage with opener, so you don't have to be outside to get into your unit; a full-sized washer/ dryer; and the units are pretty large, considering what else is in Summit County.  There are only six timeshare units at Val Chatelle, as most in the complex are wholly owned (and sell for a whopping $500K, give or take).  

Location is close to several ski areas, including Breck and Keystone, Copper Mountain, too.  You can drive a short distance to Vail, but as our skiers kids and son-in-law always say, "Why would you want to do that?"

Since our scores are around 88 with RCI, the Silver Crown rating is solidly earned.  One TUGger really slammed us for not having on-site check-in, and another disliked our resort because he traveled alone and didn't like the fact that there are no common areas to meet people.  He even said the hot tub was nice but he wanted company.  Usually people bring company with them.

This could be another thread that may turn ugly, and I don't really care much for TUG lately.  I am trying to be helpful in something I know.  

If you love all of the amenities a full-service resort offers, like Marriott and Westin, then do not take this unit.  It's clean and nice enough for us, but we have a fondness for it that others apparently don't have.  We don't use swimming pools and rarely take advantage of the activities at mega resorts.  We went to the supposed ice cream social at GPP in July of 2009, and we were the only ones there.  

The RCI photos are VERY OLD and not at all representative of Val Chatelle.


----------



## brigechols (Feb 11, 2011)

Cindy,

I just composed an email to the original poster suggesting that she send a PM to you about this resort   Good thing I checked the thread again before posting.


----------



## beach_bumz (Feb 11, 2011)

I knew someone on here was an owner...thanks for the info Cindy.

My main question is the proximity to Breckenridge, and it seems like it's not too far. I'm not too concerned abou the average rating. I mean, I'd love to get a Marriott or Hyatt, but I doubt that's going to happen New Year's week. I'm thinking of confirming and taking the cancellation insurance and if something pops up in II or SFX that's nicer, then I can cancel and take the nicer exchange. 

I like the sound of the hot tub on the deck. We rented a condo in Park City two weeks ago and the hot tub was broken! We were soooo looking forward to it after skiing all day. It was a huge let down.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 11, 2011)

Don't take the exchange, if yiou like Gold Crown activities and amenities.  This isn't it.  It's only Silver Crown and you will be disappointed.  I LOVE it, and so have all of our guests and friends who stayed there.


----------



## beach_bumz (Feb 11, 2011)

I don't care about Gold or Silver Crown labels. As long as it's clean I'm happy. 

The only reason I'd keep the searches active in other exchange companies would be to try to find something really close to the ski resorts so there's no driving to/from the resorts every day. It'd be awesome to get something walkable to the lifts and to the bars for apres ski, but since I know the chances of that are slim, I think Val Chatelle would suit our needs perfectly!

Is there any sort of ski shuttle system that runs through Frisco?


----------



## esha77er (Feb 11, 2011)

*Summit Stage*



beach_bumz said:


> I don't care about Gold or Silver Crown labels. As long as it's clean I'm happy.
> 
> The only reason I'd keep the searches active in other exchange companies would be to try to find something really close to the ski resorts so there's no driving to/from the resorts every day. It'd be awesome to get something walkable to the lifts and to the bars for apres ski, but since I know the chances of that are slim, I think Val Chatelle would suit our needs perfectly!
> 
> Is there any sort of ski shuttle system that runs through Frisco?



There is a free bus service:  http://www.summitstage.com/

Eric Shaffer


----------



## rwpeterson (Feb 11, 2011)

*New Years in Colorado?*

I'm surprised you got an exchange into any Colorado mountain town for New Years.  

Great exchange!


----------



## beach_bumz (Feb 12, 2011)

Bus service looks great! Thanks for the link.

We are really surprised that we got Christmas this year in Park City and now New Year's next year in Colorado. I guess planning early and placing requests two years out really works. 

Now let's hope for some good snow!


----------



## itradehilton (Feb 13, 2011)

The bus service is great we have used it in both winter and summer. I think the area does a great job getting visiters around via public transportation.


----------



## bogey21 (Feb 13, 2011)

*Frisco is a great town; the units at Val Chatelle are aok; they are located in a nice residental neighborhood; easy drive to both Keystone and Breckenridge; Frisco/Val Chatelle are my first choice in the Keystone/Breckenridge area; and no, I don't own there.

George*


----------



## Dottie (Feb 13, 2011)

Cindy-great description.  We once had a trade there for skiing and enjoyed it very much--especially the hot tub or our own.


----------

